# Does lyft have any option for reactivation?



## Hakob

Hi,
I got my Lyft account, and after driving for about a week, my account got deactivated due too low rating (4.5). I have emailed them a lot, but I got a feeling there is no Lyft support exist.
Does anyone know If there is a way to get reactivate and how?


----------



## McGillicutty

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> I got my Lyft account, and after driving for about a week, my account got deactivated due too low rating (4.5). I have emailed them a lot, but I got a feeling there is no Lyft support exist.
> Does anyone know If there is a way to get reactivate and how?


They don't accept emails anymore. You have to log on to Lyft.com, go to the Driver help section and send them a msg there. If they don't reply to that msg, you might want to try going to your local office and speak with someone face to face.


----------



## Madou

I. Need. A. Contact. For. Lyft San diego
For. A. Follows up. For my. Application
Pending. For. 2. Weeks
Tx


----------



## Onstriker

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> I got my Lyft account, and after driving for about a week, my account got deactivated due too low rating (4.5). I have emailed them a lot, but I got a feeling there is no Lyft support exist.
> Does anyone know If there is a way to get reactivate and how?


Go to the HQ and speak to someone there in person. If you have low ratings it could be because of different reasons


----------



## Madou

Do. You. Know. The. Qq number
Or. Adresse. For. San diego


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Madou, the period (.) goes at the end of a sentence, not in the middle.
“Do you know the number or address for San Diego?”
“I know it!”
“Well, just tell me you asshole."


----------



## elelegido

troubleinrivercity said:


> "Well, just tell me you asshole."


Have you considered a career as an English teacher?


----------



## Mir Rafiullah

My Lyft account deactivated. Any information to get it back?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Mir Rafiullah said:


> My Lyft account deactivated. Any information to get it back?


Can you give us more info? Why deactivated? Any idea? How many rides have you given? What's your rating?


----------



## WeDreams

They can activate it back but it takes times.


----------



## Woohaa

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you give us more info? Why deactivated? Any idea? How many rides have you given? What's your rating?


It's been 2 years since he made this post. Doubt he even remembers.


----------



## Gerardoac1

Woohaa said:


> It's been 2 years since he made this post. Doubt he even remembers.


lmao


----------



## tohunt4me

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> I got my Lyft account, and after driving for about a week, my account got deactivated due too low rating (4.5). I have emailed them a lot, but I got a feeling there is no Lyft support exist.
> Does anyone know If there is a way to get reactivate and how?


Yes.
It is called " Sign Up for Uber".


----------

